# Net for Catching Birds?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello, need advice on something. I want to get some kind of butterfly net or fisherman's net to have handy for those one-in-a-lifetime situations when I would need to evacuate my condo quickly with Sunny, like in case of a fire. Sunny is fully-flighted so it is usually very hard for me to catch her. I'm always worried that I will not be able to catch her if we ever need to evacuate quickly and I swear I will never leave Sunny behind. What kind of net should I get, a butterfly net (which I think is not big enough) or a fisherman's net (but the holes may be too big)?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot of people keep pillowcases by their cages for situations like these.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not sure about nets, but would a towel/heavy cloth be any good for you? I remember using towels to catch naughty budgies quickly..


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I made a bird net by stitching a pillowcaseover a wire coat hanger which i bent to a round shape which I then attached to a short pole. It's not pretty but it catches the birds safely


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd definately go with a net over blankets, it took way to long for us to catch all my birds and I was kicking myself for losing their net, I prefer to use the closed/cloth ones, I'd be afraid they would get stuck in the netted sort.

In my case I'm going to start putting an emergency box together for myself and the birds, of all the stuff I would need for the birds including their first aid box and all the things I would want to take with me. Also write a list of the stuff you are using that you would take and put that in the box because you might know now but if the situation ever happens you'll be all over the place and not know what to grab first. Plus boxes with everything ready saves you time, so gives you a little extra time to catch Sunny


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a butterfly net. Paid 2 bux for it at the local dollar store, LOL. Come in handy on maaaanay an occasion


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels would freak out at the mere sight of a net without even knowing what it's used for, haha!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I'm afraid it is not possible to catch Sunny with a pillowcase or towel. She is too good a flyer! I would have to use a net and even then it won't be that easy! :wacko: 

I think I will have to buy one of those big fisherman's nets from Canadian Tire (don't know if that exists in the USA?  ) and it is a great idea to have an emergency kit ready to take with me in case if we need to evacuate quickly. I will do that. But I hope I will NEVER have to be in that situation!


----------

